# Babies on Airplanes



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 16, 2010)

CNN does an article about babies on airplanes.

I remember a heated discussion about this very issue on this forum, and now CNN is tackling it.

GO!


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 16, 2010)

Is the airplane in question on a treadmill?


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 16, 2010)

i do like the suggestion to buy baby their own seat.


----------



## Melanie11 (Mar 16, 2010)

I like that suggestion too. I am already worried about all this because this December is our Christmas where we fly to NY and I am due in September so that means I may have a baby on the plane and I don't want to make the whole plane mad!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 16, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> i do like the suggestion to buy baby their own seat.


If you can afford it, sure.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, I can say that they would go over better than snakes on a plane.


----------



## Sschell (Mar 16, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> i do like the suggestion to buy baby their own seat.


and the passengers near by noise canceling headphones?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 16, 2010)

> I like that suggestion too. I am already worried about all this because this December is our Christmas where we fly to NY


Where are you going in NY? I grew up there.


----------



## Melanie11 (Mar 16, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> > I like that suggestion too. I am already worried about all this because this December is our Christmas where we fly to NY
> 
> 
> Where are you going in NY? I grew up there.


My parents and their family are from Long Island. My parents live here in FL now but all their family is still on LI so we go up there fairly often.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 16, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


> Well, I can say that they would go over better than snakes on a plane.


But how would they be compared to, say, oh, I don't know, cockroaches?

http://www.wltx.com/news/story.aspx?storyi...0&amp;catid=142


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 16, 2010)

Melanie11 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > > I like that suggestion too. I am already worried about all this because this December is our Christmas where we fly to NY
> ...


I was born on Long Island, Valley Stream specifically.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 16, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > i do like the suggestion to buy baby their own seat.
> ...


thats why it is a suggestion. 

If we had to take minisnick on a plane, we have already decided we would buy a bunch of ear plugs for those sitting around us...just in case he started acting up. But we really don't want to do air travel until he is out of diapers, hence our vacation this yr is driving to Tennessee and renting a cabin.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 16, 2010)

^ No kids to worry about here, but we're doing a driving vacation as well. Simply cannot afford to fly somewhere exotic and see the sights every year, especially now that I'm taking classes at night.

We're renting a car to limit the wear on ours and doing a roadtrip around the Canadian Maritimes. We'll camp most nights, and get a motel room when we want something comfortable to sleep on and a shower. I'm particularly excited about this one campground on an island in the Bay of Fundy. It's right on the edge of a cliff overlooking the water. They warn you that you may be woken during the night by whale song.

Anyway, I'm done hijacking the thread now.


----------



## Melanie11 (Mar 16, 2010)

My family is from Levittown


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 16, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


> Well, I can say that they would go over better than snakes on a plane.



Best movie [SIZE=14pt]EVER!!![/SIZE]

:f_115m_e45d7af:


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 16, 2010)

Melanie11 said:


> I like that suggestion too. I am already worried about all this because this December is our Christmas where we fly to NY and I am due in September so that means I may have a baby on the plane and I don't want to make the whole plane mad!


How long would the flight be?

If yours is like ours was on his first flight he/she will probably do pretty well. Make sure they've got a bottle or pacifier handy to make sure their ears are good and they're fed. Must be the hum of the engine because ours conked right out and slept through the whole flight...from Cincy to Myrtle Beach. They're actually worse once they get a little bit older and need to be entertained.


----------



## klk (Mar 16, 2010)

In general, I have no problems with babies crying on a plane, assuming the parent is doing everything they can to avoid having the crying baby. This means bringing provisions for feeding prior to and during the flight and in the case of young toddlers, something to keep them occupied.

For older children/toddlers (who are capable of communication other than crying), I have no patience for their misbehavior, whether it is crying, tantrums, kicking the seat in front of them (I always seem to get the seat in front of a misbehaving child). The parents need to be responsible by bringing sufficient toys/snacks to keep their kids happy and disciplining them when they act up.

Many years ago, my husband and I flew to Hawaii - we took a laptop with us and a bunch of DVDs so we could watch movies on the plane. Across the aisle from us, there were two kids (I'm guessing ages 3 and 5) who were having major meltdowns because their parents failed to bring any toys or stuff to keep them entertained (on a 6 hr flight!!! WTF!!). One of the movies we had was Monsters Inc which we started watching - halfway through the movie, I looked over and the kids were staring at the movie on our laptop, completely silent for the first time during the flight and remained that way for the duration of the movie.

In the end, I would much rather be sitting next to a screaming baby (my headphones sort of work like earplugs) than to be sitting next to someone with horrible BO. We have our fair share of hippies in Portland who don't believe in bathing or deordorant, so I am more afraid of getting stuck next to that than a baby.


----------



## Melanie11 (Mar 16, 2010)

jeb6294 said:


> Melanie11 said:
> 
> 
> > I like that suggestion too. I am already worried about all this because this December is our Christmas where we fly to NY and I am due in September so that means I may have a baby on the plane and I don't want to make the whole plane mad!
> ...


That's good to know! It's alittle less than 3 hours so hopefully since they sleep so much at that age it won't be bad!


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 16, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> hence our vacation this yr is driving to Tennessee and renting a cabin.


Just out of curiosity, where in TN? The smokies?


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 16, 2010)

chaosiscash said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > hence our vacation this yr is driving to Tennessee and renting a cabin.
> ...


Townsend. I believe it is the smokies. We are staying at the Timberwinds Cabins. We went there after graduation for a few days. Very peaceful place.


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm going to do the letter change game here...

Barbies on airplanes.

Discuss.


----------



## MGX (Mar 16, 2010)

I have the ability to tune out children being raised around lots of crying babies. My girlfriend however absolutely cannot block the noise.

Every time we go out I get to calm her down from a homicidal rage when a baby starts crying. Its good to remember children help with the propagation of the species.


----------



## rppearso (Mar 16, 2010)

I have to agree with another poster breathing BO and recycled air is worse than a baby, I just simply dont fly because of the recycled air, even if the hippie is in a different part of the plane the BO smell gets around and the air filters are not all that if they exist at all.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 16, 2010)

rppearso said:


> I have to agree with another poster breathing BO and recycled air is worse than a baby, I just simply dont fly because of the recycled air, even if the hippie is in a different part of the plane the BO smell gets around and the air filters are not all that if they exist at all.


you fly commercial?


----------



## Dleg (Mar 16, 2010)

:deadhorse:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 16, 2010)

My 5 yr old seemed pretty focused last week when I let him "steer" the plane. They've got kids working the tower at JFK, too bad they lock the cockpit up on commercial flights these days.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 16, 2010)

SapperPE said:


> I'm all about trying to appease people I don't know and will never see again, but I think people just need to get over their annoyance about babies on airplanes. For the love of God, it's a baby, a human being, and one that doesn't understand how stuffy people can be so damned annoyed by stuff that is completely, 100% out of their damn control. Suck it up America, stop thinking so highly of yourselves that our smallest members of society annoy you when you travel on public, commercial transportation.


Amen brother.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 16, 2010)

Were a spoiled society for sure with lots of fucking whiners


----------



## rppearso (Mar 17, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> Were a spoiled society for sure with lots of fucking whiners


Someone who is capable of performing in society can also be a whinner.


----------



## rppearso (Mar 17, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> Were a spoiled society for sure with lots of fucking whiners


Someone who is capable of performing in society can also be a whinner.


----------



## rppearso (Mar 17, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> rppearso said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agree with another poster breathing BO and recycled air is worse than a baby, I just simply dont fly because of the recycled air, even if the hippie is in a different part of the plane the BO smell gets around and the air filters are not all that if they exist at all.
> ...


I fly small aircraft recreationally but I was refering to flying as a passanger on a commercial airlines, I just cant do the recycled air, there is no where I need to go bad enough and no vacation destination I can afford to stay at long enough to justify breathing recycled air for 8-12 hrs, your talking a full 24 hr day round trip to go anywhere and then jet lag and feeling slightly ill from the recycled air so you need at least a week to even get to a point where you can unwind and enjoy yourself.

As far as all of us being a bunch of whinners, there is lots of things in life you can "get through" but the point of getting through thoes things is so you can actually enjoy yourself at some point because the point life is not just to get through it so you can brag that your a hard a** who eats nails for breakfast and then dies of a heart attack at 38.


----------



## chaosiscash (Mar 17, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Townsend. I believe it is the smokies. We are staying at the Timberwinds Cabins. We went there after graduation for a few days. Very peaceful place.


Yep, just outside the park. I'm sure you've got things planned well, but be sure to check the national park website before you come. If you're planning on exploring any of the smokies, there are a lot of ARRA road projects going on right now that have blocked a lot of access to some of the more popular tourist areas (Cade's Cove, Grotto Falls, Abrams Falls, etc). I believe they are supposed to be complete by early summer, but weather around here tends to mess with road plans sometimes.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Freon (Mar 17, 2010)

More than once I have swapped seats with someone because they could not tolerate sitting by a "noisy" baby. I have four little ones and do remember how hard it can be to travel with them.

Make it easy on the Mom, make it easy on the flight crew; good karma will follow you....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 17, 2010)

SapperPE said:


> Suck it up America, stop thinking so highly of yourselves that our smallest members of society annoy you when you travel on public, commercial transportation.


Or, stop traveling on public transportation.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 17, 2010)

It doesn't bother me a bit. Nor do crying babies. I've dealt with my fair share of crying babies and I think I have developed filters to where the piercing screams of children barely excite a neuron in my brain. We flew with my oldest (now 4) when we was 18 months old. It was one of those horror stories where we were stuck on a tarmac for 6 hours, in Columbia, SC during the summer so the plane was a cool 85 degrees. I wouldn't wish that on anyone. The second time we flew with him he was pretty good but we're lucky to now be in a position where we don't have to fly with kids.

The babies aren't what bother me, it's the 5 or 6 year olds that think the plane is their personal jungle gym and their parents that are too chicken shit to make the kids sit their asses in the seat.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 17, 2010)

Where is the poster of the guy saying; [SIZE=36pt]Oh No...Not this shit again [/SIZE]?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 17, 2010)

^^^^Thanks Bro!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 17, 2010)

Arguing with rppearson is like running in the special olympics: even if you win, he's still retarded...


----------



## Santiagj (Mar 17, 2010)

I wake up in the morning and I piss excellence. Babies are mesmerized and stop crying.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 17, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> I wake up in the morning and I piss excellence. Babies are mesmerized and stop crying.


My wife told me something similar a while back, except she pisses glitter.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 17, 2010)

:deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 18, 2010)

Dleg said:


> :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse:


That's not fair. The number of posts since your first dead horse didn't even double, but your number of dead horses quintupled.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 18, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> > :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse:
> ...


Yea, but rrpearso posted 3 times, so he had to include some :deadhorse: for that.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dleg said:
> ...


That's a waste of a :deadhorse: to give one to an rrpearso post.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 18, 2010)

:deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse:

I think that I am now hypnotized!!


----------



## Dleg (Mar 19, 2010)

:jerkit: :jerkit: :jerkit: :jerkit: :jerkit: :jerkit: :jerkit:


----------

